
The Genetic Map of Europe - vinnyglennon
http://brilliantmaps.com/the-genetic-map-of-europe/
======
tokenadult
These are already very old data. Another comment here links to a research
paper, so allow me to link to a newer review article.

Pickrell, J. K., & Reich, D. (2014). Toward a new history and geography of
human genes informed by ancient DNA. Trends in Genetics, 30(9), 377-389.

[http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0168952514...](http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0168952514001206)

[http://biorxiv.org/content/biorxiv/early/2014/03/21/003517.f...](http://biorxiv.org/content/biorxiv/early/2014/03/21/003517.full.pdf)

To sum up what the current findings are, "Implicit in this research is the
assumption that the geographic locations of people today are informative about
the geographic locations of their ancestors in the distant past. However, it
is now clear that long-range migration, admixture, and population replacement
subsequent to the initial out-of-Africa expansion have altered the genetic
structure of most of the world's human populations. In light of this we argue
that it is time to critically reevaluate current models of the peopling of the
globe, as well as the importance of natural selection in determining the
geographic distribution of phenotypes."

------
rcpt
Here's a great related paper:

[http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC2735096/?_escape...](http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC2735096/?_escaped_fragment_=po=19.2308)

The authors took SNP data from 3,000 Europeans and overlay a PCA plot of it on
a map of Europe. The result is that clusters in the PCA plot roughly align
with national boundaries. They are also demonstrate that:

> an individual’s DNA can be used to infer their geographic origin with
> surprising accuracy—often to within a few hundred kilometres.

------
pygy_
This immediately reminded me of this other map[0], where a plot of the two
main components of a PCA of the human genome ends up looking like a map of
Europe.

———

0\. [http://blog.23andme.com/news/a-different-kind-of-gene-
mappin...](http://blog.23andme.com/news/a-different-kind-of-gene-mapping-
comparing-genetic-and-geographic-structure-in-europe-the-return/)

------
reitanqild
I wish someone could come up with a good way to encode information like this
so that colourweak persons could use less time decoding it.

~~~
reinhardt
I'm not generally colourweak and I have trouble decoding it too, J1 and J2 in
particular look pretty much the same to me.

~~~
seszett
J1 and J2 are the same colour. The key used for the slices is on the left of
the image. The labels on top show more detail, but several haplogroups are
grouped into the same colour.

For distinguishing between red and green hues for some people,
[http://colortest.it/enhance-r:http://brilliantmaps.com/the-g...](http://colortest.it/enhance-r:http://brilliantmaps.com/the-
genetic-map-of-europe/) _might_ be useful (or the "Enhance green" setting, or
switching between the two).

------
carlob
Where is Bosnia and Herzegovina?

I can understand removing some of the smallest countries, but Bosnia has a
larger population than Albania or any of the three Baltic countries. I guess
this would have been much more legible if it wasn't presented as a map.

~~~
tlogan
If they put Bosnia and Herzegovina in the map then all these wars will make
sense. And you do not want to promote wars. Do you?

------
Aqwis
The big difference between Austria and Germany is striking. It would be
interesting to see Germany's pie chart by region.

------
legulere
The article "The" is really misplaced here. It's a map about Y-DNA
Haplogroups. A mtDNA Haplogroup map would already look quite different which
shows how bad they are at showing off genetic relations in Europe.

------
Trombone12
My god, its full of pie charts! And for some reasons they've been dumped on
top of a map...

As substantiated by another thread, this is a very very poor data
visualisation that is being inflicted upon us. Pie charts should never be used
with this many segments, and just putting them on top of a map is both ugly
and confusing.

This would be better displayed as bar charts spatially clustered by similarity
and with a country label.

------
mrpsrinkles
> Moreover, it should obviously not be used to imply that any country is
> better than any other. While we there may be differences between some of us,
> we are all equal.

If you need to tell this to your audience you might want to find a different
audience.

------
bbarn
"While we there may be differences between some of us, we are all equal."

Well, which is it?

~~~
eCa
Equal as in égalité[1], not similarity.

[1]
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Liberté,_égalité,_fraternité](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Liberté,_égalité,_fraternité)

------
MrBuddyCasino
> The Balkans is probably the most genetically diverse region in Europe.

Following the theory of the selfish gene, maybe it isn't surprising that hey
hate each other.

~~~
userulluipeste
"maybe it isn't surprising that hey hate each other"

Where did you get that from? Romanians don't hate anyone south of Danube (i.e.
the rest of the Balkan Peninsula).

~~~
MrBuddyCasino
I don't think Romania is actually part of the Balkan, at least not by that
definition:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Balkans#/media/File:Balkan_topo...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Balkans#/media/File:Balkan_topo_en.jpg)

Croatia, Bosnia and Herzegovina, Serbia and Montenegro, Albania - they are
certainly not good neighbors. Nice people and great scenery though.

------
stretchwithme
I like this because at a glance you really can't tell anything about these
arbitrary racial groupings in these arbitrarily arranged territories.

------
jheriko
i look forward to a time when there is free discussion of genetics without
having to apologise or make allowances for racists at the same time.

------
tmn
Can anyone recommend a good book covering these topics and the
history/migration of these groups at an entry/casual level?

------
return0
That red R1b is a strong motherfucker (no pun intented)

~~~
restalis
That red is "Celtic, Basque, Italic, Frisian, and Saxon", a rather too large
and too diverse of a group I must say.

